# Biken mit dem Förster



## Der Herz-König (6. Juni 2006)

Hallo Leute,

wer den Beinharten Clubkalender im Auge hat, der weiß, das unmittelbar nach dem Highlight Gardasee ein weiteres Schmankerl für den nächsten Sonntag, den 11. Juni im Binger Wald angesagt ist. Nach mehreren missglückten Anläufen haben wir es dieses Jahr endlich geschafft mit Bernhard - dem Förster aus dem Binger Wald - einen gemeinsamen Termin zu verabreden. Klar, dass Bernhard den Wald wie kaum ein anderer kennt. Entsprechend neugierig kann man auf die Streckenführung sein. Die Eckdaten: 

Treffpunkt ist um 11.00 Uhr der Sportplatz in Waldalgesheim (ist auf der Durchgangsstraße von Waldalgesheim ausgeschildert). Geplant sind 40 km mit etwa 1000 Höhenmetern in gemäßigtem Tempo. Schließlich soll ich selbst ja auch noch mitkommen  . Für den dann wohlverdienten Abschluss organisiert Bernhard lecker Wildschweinbratwurst mit dem ein oder anderen Kaltgetränk (wie man hört soll auch Hefeweizen dabei sein  ) bei sich in der Grillhütte Buchenhag am Rande des Wochenendgebietes von Waldalgesheim. Eine konkrete Wegbeschreibung für all diejenigen, die nur zum (dann jedenfalls nicht durch's Biken wohlverdienten) Abschluss dazukommen möchten, folgt noch.

Wie immer sind natürlich auch Gäste herzlich willkommen - und wie immer besteht Helmpflicht.

Bitte postet in diesem Thread, wenn Ihr kommen wollt, damit Bernhard auch genügend Würste und Getränke organisieren kann.

cu
Jochen


----------



## Ripman (6. Juni 2006)

Hi Bernhart, Hi Jochen,

Uschi und ich nehmen teil. Sowohl an der Tour, als auch bei Grillen. Hab noch nie ne Wurst vom Wildschwein probiert, da bin ich aber mal gespannt.

Bis dahin

Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (6. Juni 2006)

Ich werde auch kommen, muss ja meinen Gleichgewichtssinn wieder auf Vordermann bringen.
Meinen Filius werde ich leider zu Hause lassen. Mit seinem Zusatzbalast auf dem Rad hätte ich kaum eine Chance, selbst bei moderatem Tempo zu folgen.

Bis denne,
   Daniel


----------



## Floyd_1969 (6. Juni 2006)

Ich komme und bringe noch 1,5 Personen zum feiern mit . 

Bis Sonntag 

Clemens


----------



## bingenbiker (7. Juni 2006)

Ich nehme gerne (definitiv) an der Tour und dann auch am gemütlichen Ausklingen teil. Veilleicht stößt abends meine Frau Anja dazu. Sie ißt aber als Vegetarierin keine Würstchen- also braucht man für sie nur einen Platz, hi hi . Danke, Gruß
Torsten


----------



## Ripman (8. Juni 2006)

Tach Leude,

ab jetzt gibt es auch einen Lageplan zum Treffpunkt der Tour und zur Lage der Grillhütte. Damit sollte eigentlich jeder Interessierte zum Ziel kommen.








Waldalgesheim ist von Mainz aus mit dem PKW am besten über den Highway No.60 Richtung Bingen bis Dreieck Nahetal, dort auf den Highway No.61 Richtung Koblenz zu erreichen. Nehmt die Anfahrt Stromberg, hier dann rechts ab Richtung Waldalgesheim. Kurz nach dem Ortseingang gehts links rein zum Sportplatz, zum Restaurant Jägerhaus, Gerhardshöfen usw. (Beschilderung beachten)

Da die Möglichkeiten der Anreise per Rad ziemlich vielfältig sind, verzichte ich, auch daher das ich mich dort selbst nur oberflächlich auskenne, lieber 

CU

Jürgen

P.S. Ich werde aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach mit dem Rad dorthindüsen. Mitfahrer ab Mainz sind herzlich gerne eingeladen. Start wäre dann um 8.45 Uhr in Mainz-Gonsenheim bei Opel Becker. Einstiegsmöglichkeiten wären dann noch etwa um 9.15 Heidenfahrt Rheinufer und etwa um 9.45 Uhr Ingelheim Rheinfähre.


----------



## Ripman (8. Juni 2006)

Ääähhmm,

vielleicht wäre es für all diejenigen, die nur zum Grillen anrollen, ganz interessant zu wissen, ab wann etwa gezündelt wird. Ab 15.00 Uhr ????

CU

Jürgen


----------



## Brice (8. Juni 2006)

Fubbes schrieb:
			
		

> Meinen Filius werde ich leider zu Hause lassen. Mit seinem Zusatzbalast auf dem Rad hätte ich kaum eine Chance, selbst bei moderatem Tempo zu folgen.
> Daniel


Du Lusche, da habe ich in deinem Alter ganz andere Sachen bewegt .   Was willst du denn eigentlich machen, wenn dein Filius mal älter wird? Oder hat der jetzt schon dein Gewicht?

Ich komme übrigens nicht, ich muss mich um meine Rosen im Garten kümmern.

Viele Grüße aus Düsseldorf

Brice


----------



## Jens77 (8. Juni 2006)

Gemäßigtes Tempo hört sich gut an. Ich bin dabei.

Bis Sonntag,
Jens


----------



## Matze SJ (9. Juni 2006)

Hi,
wollte kurz Bescheid geben das ich sowohl beim biken als auch beim Würstchen dabei sein werde.
Vielen Dank an Jürgen für die super Wegbeschreibung, das müßte sogar ich finden . Bis Sonntag, Gruß

      Matze


----------



## Der Herz-König (9. Juni 2006)

Ganz meiner Meinung: mit der Wegbeschreibung sollte sich eigentlich keiner verirren dürfen. Danke auch von meiner Seite an Jürgen.

Ich habe gerade mit Bernhard gesprochen. Aktuell sind wir etwa 15 Biker. Grillwürste sind geordert und für Getränke ist auch gesorgt. Für alle die nur zum Grillen kommen möchten: Ich schätze, dass wir ab etwa 15.00 Uhr an der Grillhütte einlaufen werden. Sollte wir etwas später 'dran sein, ist das auch kein Thema, da auf jeden Fall auch vorher schon jemand an der Grillhütte sein wird.

Jetzt muss nur noch das Wetter mitspielen. Die Aussichten sind ja schon mal sehr gut. Nur für alle Fälle: Sollte es wider erwarten heftig regnen, wird die Tour über diesen Thread am Sonntag morgen bis 08.30 abgesagt werden.

Denn mal bis Sonntag
Jochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (9. Juni 2006)

Brice schrieb:
			
		

> Du Lusche, da habe ich in deinem Alter ganz andere Sachen bewegt . Was willst du denn eigentlich machen, wenn dein Filius mal älter wird? Oder hat der jetzt schon dein Gewicht?


Der Kindersitz ist nur bis 22 kg zugelassen. Nach oben ist der Spaß also begrenzt.
Dich hänge ich mit Kind auf dem Rad immer noch ab ...

Ich werde gegen 10:30 zu Hause mit dem Rad starten. Wenn ab Bingen jemand mitfahren möchte, bitte melden. Sonst fahre ich von Münster-Sarmsheim aus direkt nach oben.

Gruß
   Daniel


----------



## jot tee (10. Juni 2006)

hey super sache,

bin auch dabei..endlich klappt´s mal...freu 


bis morgen

gruß

jürgen t.


----------



## rübi (10. Juni 2006)

werde morgen auch kommen;

bis dann

Stefan


----------



## Christian M (10. Juni 2006)

Hallo Leute,

da diese WE mal das Wetter mitspielt und ich endlich wieder Zeit zum biken habe, komme ich morgen auch mit.

Bis morgen

Christian


----------



## -Oscar- (10. Juni 2006)

Hallo,

ich bin zwar noch nie auf einer Tour von euch dabei gewesen, würde mich aber gerne morgen anschließen.. wenn noch a Platzerl frei ist!?!

Allerdings nur zum Biken.. man muss es ja beim ersten mal nicht gleich übertreiben..  

Naja, um ehrlich zu sein.. interessieren würden mich die Wildschweinbratwürstchen schon.. aber die liebe Zeit..!!

Ich sag jetzt einfach mal.. bis morgen..  
Grüße und noch einen schönen Abend
Christian


----------



## Der Herz-König (10. Juni 2006)

Hallo Christian,

klar, wie oben schon mal geschrieben, sind auch Gäste willkommen. Teilnahme ist für Nicht-Mitglieder natürlich auf eigene Gefahr. So wie es aussieht kommt schon eine ganz beachtliche Gruppe zusammen, aber zurücklassen werden wir keinen  .
cu
Jochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floyd_1969 (10. Juni 2006)

So damit wir nix mehr zu Essen machen müssen kommen meine anderen Grillwürste auch mit . Also ich komme zum biken und wursteln und die anderen 4 nur zum wursteln   .

bis morgen 

G.B.

Clemens


----------



## fully olli (10. Juni 2006)

Leider heute erst gelesen.
Bin aber morgen gern dabei.

Gruß Olli


----------



## Mr Cannondale (10. Juni 2006)

Ich werde um 9 Uhr 15 in Heidenfart sein, um eine allberne Runde im  allbernem Binger Wald zu drehen, natürlich bin ich auch beim Grillen mit ausreichend Weizen dabei


----------



## Ripman (11. Juni 2006)

Alles in Allem ne absolut gelungene Aktion  Endlich mal ein Förster, der mehr zu berichten hat, als nur über Wegeregelungen  und Verbote zu referieren. Gut gemacht, Bernhard.

Schöne Tour, tolles Wetter, super Verpflegung. Besonders die Bratwürste waren spitze. 

Unseren zwei Unfallopfern alles Gute und baldige Genesung.

Hoffe, Ihr seid alle gut nach Hause gekommen. 

Bis demnächst

Jürgen


----------



## Der Herz-König (11. Juni 2006)

Ganz meine Meinung, über 20 Biker auf Wegen im Binger Wald, die z.T. sogar unseren Spezialisten Uwe und Daniel unbekannt waren  . Und das will schon was heißen. Meinen Respekt für Mara, die als Jüngste in der Runde fast die komplette Strecke mitgefahren ist. 

Nicht nur die leckeren Bratwürste machen Bock auf mehr. Mal schauen, vielleicht bekommen wir im Herbst noch eine spontane Runde mit Bernhard hin. 

Danke jedenfalls an Bernhard für die super Tour und die Organisation von leckeren Bratwürsten mit Weizen.

cu
Jochen


----------



## Floyd_1969 (12. Juni 2006)

Super Tour   

Danke Bernhard für die tolle Tour und die leckeren Würste . .

Ich freue mich schon auf den Sommerbiathlon.

Gruß

Clemens


----------



## Mr Cannondale (12. Juni 2006)

Der Meinung von Rippmann, Herzkönig und Floyd 1969 schließe ich mich an, am besten fand ich das gekühlte Weizen


----------



## Christian M (12. Juni 2006)

Hallo Leute!

Kann mich den anderen nur anschliessen, war eine echt super Tour mit einem gemütlichen Abschluss. Besten Dank an Bernhart, den Förster für die super Verpflegung mit den Wildschweinbratwürsten und dem Weizenbier  nach einer super Tour.

Aus das die Tour irgendwann wiederholt wird


Christian


----------



## jot tee (13. Juni 2006)

jo kann mich auch nur noch anschließen... war super auch wenn ich in den dreck gebissen habe. 

aber lieber bernhard was du noch nicht wusstest:

wildschweinbratwurst fördert die wundheilung !!! 

ohne witz ! 

auch noch mal danke an jürgen r. für die verarztung ! 

ich habe seit sonntag eine neue lieblingskrankenschwester....


gruß jürgen t.


----------



## Floyd_1969 (13. Juni 2006)

jot tee schrieb:
			
		

> jo kann mich auch nur noch anschließen... war super auch wenn ich in den dreck gebissen habe.
> 
> aber lieber bernhard was du noch nicht wusstest:
> 
> ...



Jetzt weiß ich auch warum mir die Knochen nicht mehr wehtun  dem Wildschwein sei Dank

Ich bin froh das nicht mehr passiert ist aber wenn Schwester Jürgen R.  dabei ist sind wir ja in guten Händen

Also dann weiter  gute Besserung . 

Gruß 

Clemens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni (14. Juni 2006)

Ein Bild. Tolle Tour. 

Gruß
Achim


----------



## Fubbes (14. Juni 2006)

Ein Bild als PDF, auch nicht schlecht ...

Nun auch mein Lob zu der Tour, obwohl sie mich ziemlich geschafft hat. Die Wurst hätte es auf halber Strecke geben müssen.

Neu waren für mich vor allem die Abschnitte von der Lauschhütte runter bis zu den Ferienhäusern wo die Stürze passiert sind. Man lernt selbst im Binger Wald nie aus.

Gruß
   Daniel


----------

